# I NEED 1991 NX2000 ECU PINOUT DIAGRAM!!!



## JonnyNizmo (Nov 15, 2007)

i need a ecu pinout diagram for a 1991 NX2000 SR20DE ecu. i can't find one anywhere on the net. i have already emailed Jim Wolf technologies and am waiting on a reply. someone somewhere has got to have a diagram.

MSNim: [email protected]
YahooIM: [email protected]


----------



## JonnyNizmo (Nov 15, 2007)

i paid $25 to alldatadiy.com and got what i needed !


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

here brotha
1991 - 1993 Nissan NX ECU Diagram


----------

